# Fernbedienung für HTPC



## fighter0190 (16. April 2009)

*Fernbedienung für HTPC*

Morgen zusammen,

ich suche für meinen HTPC eine Fernbedienung.
Momentan dient die alte von Hauppauge noch, aber mit PowerCinema6
harmoniert die nicht mehr so schön.

Was ich suche ist halt eine Fernbedienung womit ich PowerCinema 6 komplett steuern kann und auch evtl den PC ein - und ausschalten kann.

Habe da schon an die "Logitech Harmony 525 Advanced Universal Remote"
gedacht, aber die ist nichts für PowerCinema 6.

Könntet ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Grüße
fighter0190

Edit: Habe gerade auf der Logitech HP rausgefunden, dass die "Logitech Harmony 525" mit PowerCinema 4 + 5 kompatibel ist. Nur mit PC6 nicht laut Logitech.
Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2009)

*AW: Fernbedienung für HTPC*

theoretisch müßtest du die harmony auch mit etwas mühe selbst porgrammieren können. hab da aber keine erfahrung, wie man das dann macht, dass eine taste X an der harmony dann am PC die anwendung/taste Y starten soll ^^

EINschalten des PCs dürfte wohl nix werden, da der infrarot-empfänger am PC erst nach laden von windows funktionieren wird (der braucht ja treiber). außer du fährst nur in den ruhezustand runter, dann kann man den PC auch wieder "aufwecken".

vlt. schau auch mal nach FB für "windows media center", evtl. können die auch so was.


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2009)

*AW: Fernbedienung für HTPC*

Wie wäre es mit LIRC bzw. WinLIRC?


----------



## fighter0190 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Fernbedienung für HTPC*

Hab mir dann jetzt mal so´n Empfänger für die serielle Schnittstelle bestellt.
Für PowerCinema gabs bei Cyberlink eine für 15€.

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob das funktioniert ^^

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## rebel4life (16. April 2009)

*AW: Fernbedienung für HTPC*

Bei Pollin gibts für 5-10€ eine Fernbedienung, welche über Funk und nicht über IR arbeitet, sollte und LIRC laufen, wäre also auch eine Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## fighter0190 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Fernbedienung für HTPC*

IR ist doch Infrarot oder?

So´n Empfänger hab ich hier, allerdings wird der an die TV-Karte (WinTV Nova HD-S2) angeschlossen.

Der Empfänger war jetzt auch nicht teuer (4€).

Grüße
fighter0190


----------

